# Lotus Carlton



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Evening people.
Im currently doing some work with a local tuning company to me. (also rebuilding my engine at the same time).
Did some dyno work today, but have a lotus carlton coming in tomorrow for a power run on the dyno. I've never seen one before, but I'm really looking forward to strapping down an early 90's classic to the rollers. Hopefully I'll get some pictures. :thumb:

Has anyone on here owned one or own's the one coming in tomorrow?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've driven one and good god it was quick, very very very quick lol

Pics deffo


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember being a passenger on the A2 early morning hours and jeeeeesssusssss christ was it fast


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

helped detail one recently


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.lotus-carlton.co.uk/general/performance/performance.htm

You're going to have fun.......:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The only street car to elude the old bill at the time, so they went out and got a few.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

didnt the police try to ban it at one time or is that just urban legend?


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

They werent too happy with it, by all accounts. I saw one rolling past me when they were brand new, epic sounding. Like Thor farting.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

the Police were very concerned and tried to say it was dangerous :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jealousy probably lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

myles said:


> They werent too happy with it, by all accounts. I saw one rolling past me when they were brand new, epic sounding. *Like Thor farting.*


should have been in the brochure that.:lol:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a friend buy one back in the day, it was nicked within three days :driver:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

i believe it still holds the record for being the worlds fastest production saloon car.

apprently a problem they had was the diff would overheat and seize after 45 mins at full throttle. never a problem in production tho as the tank only held enough for half hour at full tilt.

there is a vid floating around you tube of a finnish/ swedeish one out running the cops and only being caught when the driver lost his bottle


do i want one? of course i do and i'd sell your body parts to have one!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Top Gear Lotus Carlton - YouTube


they need to re-do that road test with clarkson doing it..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was told by a traffic copper ages ago that they got 6 of them and wrote off all 6 within 2 weeks.

Awesome car, but costs a fortune to run and replace parts


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

There was a buying guide in evo a while back and you cant get clutches for them now apparently.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Deano said:


> There was a buying guide in evo a while back and you cant get clutches for them now apparently.


ive heard the clutch and gearbox is from a chevy of some sort...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ive heard the clutch and gearbox is from a chevy of some sort...


Is in not the same clutch as the Corvette ZR1

One of these

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...n&sa=G&biw=1280&bih=828&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> ive heard the clutch and gearbox is from a chevy of some sort...


The box and diff where from a chevy ZR1 so one assumes the clutch would be the same.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

It was faster than a ferrari testarossa at the time and still is the fastest standard saloon car?? 

I'll put this on my to buy list sounds great fun !!


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> It was faster than a ferrari testarossa at the time and still is the fastest standard saloon car??


Don't think has been the fastest production saloon fior a while now


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

its not pretty sure its the bentley flying spur speed


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The stapes better be very thick had a run in one many years ago was crazy at time amazing car


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

It turned up, it was a little smokey. Valve stem seals had gone on a trip after being to the ring. Still pulled an impressive 375bhp. The bloke picked it up for £7,000. It was an opel instead of a vaux. Bloody huge old barge. Made one hell of a noise. I got some video and a couple of pictures I'll post them tomorrow


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The pictures I took are not great, due to working at the time so couldnt spend time taking pictures.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolute seminal motor, I remember its launch and subsequent screaming from the assembled masses thats it was unsafe.
Owner of the local vauxhall dealership had one and it was sensational, passenger rides used to be handed out to good customers. I remember he then stuck it in his showroom and left it there for a few years. Wonder where it is now???!!!!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought these had the LCD dash? Not in the TG video...


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Absolute seminal motor, I remember its launch and subsequent screaming from the assembled masses thats it was unsafe.
> Owner of the local vauxhall dealership had one and it was sensational, passenger rides used to be handed out to good customers. I remember he then stuck it in his showroom and left it there for a few years. Wonder where it is now???!!!!


Was this dealers Bellingers in Wantage by any chance


----------



## LC810G (Mar 20, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> I thought these had the LCD dash? Not in the TG video...


Lotus Carlton never had a LCD Dash - It was only the Astra GTE and Carlton GSI3000 24v that had the LCD experience.

Sorry for late reply.... just saw this! And I own a Lotus Carlton.


----------



## LC810G (Mar 20, 2008)

Having owned once since 2007, to this day, even now it is an amazing car, and it really has to be experienced to be believed!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Not the fastest saloon for some time now, IIRC that is a Brabus.
The Sweedish vid is fast but not that great the cop car is catching it at points and only just over a ton.
Been in two owned by friends of my dad. One guy had his up to the claimed max on the autobahn and still had room to go on the faster pedal but he pulled out. Blisteringly quick look great, but like most cars of this age not without its problems. Still wouldn't keep it out my top ten garage.


----------



## LC810G (Mar 20, 2008)

Daffy
Having owned one since 2007, I have to say its been quite cost effective. Understandably, cars like this will have certain issues or problems.... what supercar doesnt of this type of age.
But there is a great club, great members, and as mine is more of a daily use car, it gets driven alot.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

LC810G said:


> Having owned once since 2007, to this day, even now it is an amazing car, and it really has to be experienced to be believed!


I hate you, i hate you, i hate you ya jammy sod lol

Brilliant cars ive always wanted one. I see one knocking about around here from time to time. :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## LC810G (Mar 20, 2008)

I know and I am sorry.... if you lived in Hampshire, I would offer you a test drive. Then you may like me


----------

